# Anyone Read "Men's Journal"



## Ryan (Feb 8, 2011)

If you do, check your mailbox for the March 2011 issue, and you'll see a photograph that will look familiar, taken by someone that you know (through the internets, at least)!





Acela 2031 by Ryan Stavely, on Flickr

I'm pretty excited, this is the first photograph that has actually netted me any money - only a few dozen more like this, and all of my photo gear will have paid for itself! I don't know what they article is going to be about, hopefully it'll paint the Acela in a good light...


----------



## jb64 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congratulations. That is exciting. Must be really neat to see your own work in a publication.


----------



## rrdude (Feb 8, 2011)

At Odenton no less.............


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 8, 2011)

Congratulations!







But I usually "read" some other magazines!





(Trains and Railfan & Railroad!



What did you think?



)


----------



## Tracktwentynine (Feb 9, 2011)

Indeed, congratulations!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice pic! You certainly captured her nice, sleek body!  Congrats!


----------



## leemell (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice pic. Well Done!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 9, 2011)

Congrats Ryan! When will one of the rail/train mags discover your pics, you always take great pics! :excl:


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Aloha

That magazine may be over some of our heads as many of us are still boys.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 9, 2011)

Congrats on scoring a sold photo! That's really quite an accomplishment from what I understand. Did they just look you up on Flickr and message you with an offer? Hopefully the article will portray passenger rail in an objective fashion. If we happen to get a substantially supportive article I might buy a couple copies and drop them off at my next waiting room.


----------



## DET63 (Feb 13, 2011)

We'd like to see a centerfold.

Of a train, of course!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 24, 2011)

So, the article isn't even about trains (sort of), and they kind of photoshopped it a little bit. 






http://www.mensjournal.com/rapid-transit


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 24, 2011)

Ryan said:


> So, the article isn't even about trains (sort of), and they kind of photoshopped it a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it wasn't photoshopped, I'd sure like to know exactly where on the NEC you took the pic!  And no catenary too! :huh:

Still, it must be a thrill to see your work in print!


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 24, 2011)

The Davy Crockett said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > So, the article isn't even about trains (sort of), and they kind of photoshopped it a little bit.
> ...


Aloha

Considering how well the track and train conform to the terrain I suspect that this is more than Photoshooping, more likely it is CGI (Computer Generated image).


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 25, 2011)

Ryan said:


> So, the article isn't even about trains (sort of), and they kind of photoshopped it a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Congratulations Ryan.*

* *

*How did they get the_traveler's car in the photo??*


----------



## alanh (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, the image was edited just a teeny tiny bit. 

The Mountains of Connecticut indeed.


----------

